# DUBAI | Hyperloop One



## TomorrowAB (Jul 10, 2014)

BIG and Hyperloop One have unveiled joint designs for an autonomous transportation system and the world’s first Hyperloop pods and portals in the United Arab Emirates (UAE). The designs are being presented as Hyperloop One signs a deal with the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), bringing the project one step closer to reality.

BIG, along with Arup and AECOM, partnered with business magnate and global innovator Elon Musk to design and develop the vehicles and spaces necessary to make the Hyperloop system human-friendly.

Their joint concept designs for autonomous transportation in the UAE also includes plans for the world’s first Hyperloop One Portals and Hyperloop One Pods that will take passengers from downtown Dubai to downtown Abu Dhabi in twelve minutes, replacing a two-hour drive.

Rendering by tmrw.se


----------



## Marco Garza Mercado (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*BIG reveals full designs for Dubai Hyperloop in new video*
http://www.dezeen.com/2016/11/08/bi...habi-hyperloop-one-new-video-technology-news/






Bjarke Ingels Group has today unveiled its designs for the world's first Hyperloop high-speed transportation system in Dubai, which is to feature pods that travel at "near supersonic speed".



In the design, a fleet of cubic pods transport passengers to Hyperloop's main transport hub before being loaded into larger capsules, which travel through a network of elevated tubes to their destination.

The sunken and circular station known as a "portal" is shown situated at the foot of the Burj Khalifa – the world's tallest building – in the centre of Dubai.



BIG designed the futuristic transportation system for Hyperloop One, a Los Angeles-based company racing to be the first to realise Hyperloop – the concept devised by entrepreneur Elon Musk.

Yesterday, BIG and Hyperloop One revealed in a teaser video that the transportation system would link the United Arab Emirate cities of Dubai and Abu Dhabi in just 12 minutes.



Today, the full video unveils BIG's full design for the system, which is intended to integrate with the cities' existing transport infrastructure.

"With Hyperloop One we have given form to a mobility ecosystem of pods and portals, where the waiting hall has vanished along with waiting itself," said BIG founder Bjarke Ingels.



"Hyperloop One combines collective commuting with individual freedom at near supersonic speed," he added.

"We are heading for a future where our mental map of the city is completely reconfigured, as our habitual understanding of distance and proximity – time and space – is warped by this virgin form of travel."

Inside the portal, waiting halls are eliminated as frequent arrival and departures times provide passengers with on-demand travel.

Numbered departure gates are arranged in tiers around the edge of the circular plan of the portal.

Here, pods with room for six people are loaded onto a transporter – a pressurised vessel attached to a chassis for levitation and propulsion – that can travel at speeds of 1,100 kilometres per hour.



Once the pods have arrived at their destination they "hyperjump" into another portal before travelling onto the road to drop passengers off at their final destination.

"The pods operate autonomously from the transporter, which means they are not limited to the portal area and can move on regular roads and pick up passengers at any point," explained the studio.



A range of pods are designed to offer passengers different seating arrangements, tailored for group, solo or business travel.

Hyperloop One has just signed a deal with the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority to conduct research into how the high-speed route might work.

"Together with BIG, we have worked on a seamless experience that starts the moment you think about being somewhere – not going somewhere," said Josh Giegel, who is the head of engineering at Hyperloop One. "We don’t sell cars, boats, trains, or planes. We sell time."



Hyperloop One's plans would connect Dubai with the UAE capital Abu Dhabi in 12 minutes, Riyadh in 48 minutes, Doha in 23 minutes and Muscat in 27 minutes.

"Hyperloop is about creating a love for the new possibilities out there," said BIG partner Jakob Lange.



"With Hyperloop, city planning can happen far from the city centres as physical distances are virtually eliminated. And we are not waiting for new technology to realise it. We have everything we need," added Lange, who is also heading BIG Ideas.

Last month BIG shared an exclusive video with Dezeen discussing the concept behind its Hyperloop design.



Hyperloop is the vision of entrepreneur Elon Musk, the founder of Tesla Motors, PayPal and space exploration company SpaceX.

Musk, who first unveiled the concept for Hyperloop in 2013, later open-sourced the technology and is no longer directly involved in its development.



Hyperloop One is just one of a number of companies racing to create the first Hyperloop. It tested its propulsion technology for Hyperloop near Las Vegas earlier this year, where it achieved speeds of 187 kilometres per hour in 1.1 seconds.

Rival company Hyperloop Transportation Technologies is currently building a test track in California and is in discussions for a Hyperloop linking the European cities of Bratislava, Vienna and Budapest.

Video is by Squint/Opera.


----------



## uakoops (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. Stuff people into little boxes, then shoot them hundreds of miles through underground pipes. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to believe


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

uakoops said:


> Yeah. Stuff people into little boxes, then shoot them hundreds of miles through underground pipes. What could possibly go wrong?


We stuff people in boxes and fly them trough the air all the time. And yes, that does go wrong sometimes, but somehow we don't really care because people are flying more and more. Same with trains, buses and cars. Sure, the a hyperloop will crash now and then, but the question is, will it crash less than other modes of transportation?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

uakoops said:


> Yeah. Stuff people into little boxes, then shoot them hundreds of miles through underground pipes. What could possibly go wrong?


This kind of attitude is why we haven't gone to Mars yet


----------



## Ridingle28 (Oct 15, 2016)

Awsome place


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The cool thing about it is how it would completely changes the concept of distance and the potential for expansion it opens. Remember how in the 19th century the USA built a railway across the continent from East to West and people were complaining because not many people lived in the West yet? They knew people would move there when there was a connection. With a hyperloop in Dubai, imagine, there'd be no more "middle of the desert", you could build luxury development at the other end of Dubai halfway to Al Ain, or all the way in Hatta, and people could live there being able to take a trip to Downtown in 10-15 minutes not feeling like they're far from it at all, like taking the bus to the city center in a small city like mine.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

What are the economies of scale? Ultimately a certain size market must exist to make it viable.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Traffic between Dubai and Abu Dhabi at least is immense. I know that just from reading the numbers, seeing the pics, reading every single Dubai user on this forum moan and complain about it.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

There is the cost of the infrastructure and the operating costs etc. Ideally you want to sizable markets over easy terrain with high disposal incomes and not situated too far from each other.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> Ideally you want to sizable markets over easy terrain with high disposal incomes and not situated too far from each other.


Uh, it's between Dubai and Abu Dhabi...? Your ideal could not be fulfilled more perfectly, obviously.


----------

